# would you rather



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Would you rather have great sex with only mediocre romantic feelings with the other person, or mediocre sex but great romantic feelings?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> Would you rather have great sex with only mediocre romantic feelings with the other person, or *mediocre sex but great romantic feelings?*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I actually think that if you have great romantic feelings the sex will be better You'll be making love not just getting a piece of @$$.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Right now I rather have great sex. I hope you are asking because you had one or the other recently ... you better not be taking about your x proud.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

No I'm thinking about the future, its been five months since I've had sex last
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

> Would you rather have great sex with only mediocre romantic feelings with the other person, or mediocre sex but great romantic feelings?


Yes.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

I hear you. Almost 2 months for me. Not an easy task.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> Would you rather have great sex with only mediocre romantic feelings with the other person, or mediocre sex but great romantic feelings?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Since I'm not looking for love...yeah, I'd rather have great sex with only mediocre romantic feelings. I'll let you know when it happens.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Either or. Please and thank you.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mamatomany said:


> I actually think that if you have great romantic feelings the sex will be better You'll be making love not just getting a piece of @$$.


agreed


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

right now? sex. it doesn't even have to be that great. :-D 

but, ultimately I would like to have a deep and satisfying emotional connection with someone else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

jpr said:


> right now? sex. it doesn't even have to be that great. :-D
> 
> but, ultimately I would like to have a deep and satisfying emotional connection with someone else.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, you are a hottie, so I bet if you went out it wouldn't be hard to get ... and the fireman would be cool too after all they are physically fit and should have some endurance.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Traggy said:


> Either or. Please and thank you.


Traggy you're awfully cute I bet you could get some in a heartbeat


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

JPR, I keep hearing about your photo. If you'd like to share, feel free. In return, I can PM you a photo of a really cute puppy.


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

I would go for great romantic feelings. As for great sex, been there done that. Haven't really done the romantic stuff properly.

I know this is hypothetical but I agree with Mama, romance and great sex should go hand in hand but you can have great sex without the romance. One is making love, the other is making lust.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I like both. I think making love starts long before the actual date. Talking sweetly to a woman; making her feel like she's the only female on earth; sending her a rose and hand written note to her workplace, telling her how much you are looking forward to seeing her that night; treating her like a queen at dinner and never taking your eyes off of her; dancing slow; and then if you do end up in the bedroom, turn into the wolfman!... knock the pictures off the walls and the legs off the bed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

OutOfTheBlue said:


> I would go for great romantic feelings. As for great sex, been there done that. Haven't really done the romantic stuff properly.
> 
> I know this is hypothetical but I agree with Mama, romance and great sex should go hand in hand but you can have great sex without the romance. One is making love, the other is making lust.


I'm holding out for a connection first then sex... and hopefully with the right person for me. I'm a relationship type of guy. 

I had decent sex in my marriage. Now I'm looking forward to making love with someone. How's that for a realization? In hindsight, I think I felt I made love to my ex-wife maybe 1-3 times. Sex was frequent and fun for a while, but ultimately just a release.


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

canguy66 said:


> I'm holding out for a connection first then sex... and hopefully with the right person for me. I'm a relationship type of guy.
> 
> I had decent sex in my marriage. Now I'm looking forward to making love with someone. How's that for a realization? In hindsight, I think I felt I made love to my ex-wife maybe 1-3 times. Sex was frequent and fun for a while, but ultimately just a release.


That pretty much sums up my thoughts as well. I think great sex is greater when you have the romantic build up to it. However, even when you are in a romantic relationship, I think that the occasional spontaneous wild abandonment type of sex adds to the relationship as well. :smthumbup:


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

canguy66 said:


> JPR, I keep hearing about your photo. If you'd like to share, feel free. In return, I can PM you a photo of a really cute puppy.


Where's my puppy picture? 

I love puppies.


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

More than 18 months for me and while I am looking forward to sex again, I definitely need there to be a connection. I want someone who makes me feel like a woman again, all the romance and compliments and hand holding all over again just like when I was younger. Although sometimes I do think I should just pick up a guy (maybe even a younger one) and just get it done with. I only have been with one man, my H, so this will be a very new experience


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

jpr said:


> Where's my puppy picture?
> 
> I love puppies.


Sent!


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

OutOfTheBlue said:


> That pretty much sums up my thoughts as well. I think great sex is greater when you have the romantic build up to it. However, even when you are in a romantic relationship, I think that the occasional spontaneous wild abandonment type of sex adds to the relationship as well. :smthumbup:


Definitely. A good mix of making love and wild sex works for me. I had that with an ex-gf before my ex-wife... and it was amazing.


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

canguy66 said:


> Definitely. A good mix of making love and wild sex works for me. I had that with an ex-gf before my ex-wife... and it was amazing.


Yes!!!! You ARE my soulmate. 

, 
Good thing you don't live closer to me, Canguy, because I want to "play the field" for a while. But, just wait!...after I am done having my fun, I am coming for you!


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

jpr said:


> Yes!!!! You ARE my soulmate.
> 
> ,
> Good thing you don't live closer to me, Canguy, because I want to "play the field" for a while. But, just wait!...after I am done having my fun, I am coming for you!


Hey, what about me? It was my thoughts that Canguy was responding to. Blue walks off, into the sunset, head hanging, a broken man, rejected yet again...............


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

OutOfTheBlue said:


> Hey, what about me? It was my thoughts that Canguy was responding to. Blue walks off, into the sunset, head hanging, a broken man, rejected yet again...............


awwwww....poor Blue. Sorry, buddy. 



I only have eyes for Canguy right now.


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

jpr said:


> awwwww....poor Blue. Sorry, buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> I only have eyes for Canguy right now.


LOL


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

What about me? I guess Blue and I are going to have to commisserate together
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Sheesh right now all you would have to do is buy me a cheeseburger from McDonald's and I'm yours for the evening. I'm afraid my willy is going to fall off by the time I get to use it again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice thing about this depression? I haven't even thought of sex in two weeks.


----------



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

I have had lots of great sex in my time, but a real emotional connection? Not so much.

I agree that you can have great sex without romance, but if you are really into someone, even 'mediocre' sex can be good if you have enough foreplay.

That's one thing that has always irritated me about my STBXH, I'm easy...like, a little flirting and teasing, some kissing and neck nibbling and I'm mostly there already...it doesn't take much...but apparently even THAT is too much to ask LOL!

The next 2 years can't go by fast enough... by the time I get out of here and actually get divorced I'll probably want it for a week straight!


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> Would you rather have great sex with only mediocre romantic feelings with the other person, or mediocre sex but great romantic feelings?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Interesting question... great romantic feelings, I have hands  Also sex can be worked on, but great sex and not great feelings, been there, not that great in the long run!


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I like both. I think making love starts long before the actual date. Talking sweetly to a woman; making her feel like she's the only female on earth; sending her a rose and hand written note to her workplace, telling her how much you are looking forward to seeing her that night; treating her like a queen at dinner and never taking your eyes off of her; dancing slow; and then if you do end up in the bedroom, turn into the wolfman!... knock the pictures off the walls and the legs off the bed!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Add talking to her late into the night when apart, texting sweet msgs through the day, cooking dinner together ... I could go on... I have recently met a romantic person and wow...I forgot what it use to be like!


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

"I like both. I think making love starts long before the actual date. Talking sweetly to a woman; making her feel like she's the only female on earth; sending her a rose and hand written note to her workplace, telling her how much you are looking forward to seeing her that night; treating her like a queen at dinner and never taking your eyes off of her; dancing slow; and then if you do end up in the bedroom, turn into the wolfman!... knock the pictures off the walls and the legs off the bed!"

This!!!

Wow Bandit I'm moving to Arizona!

Actually I have to have the emotional connection to "get there" regardless of the type of sex. I'm 45 and never had the big "O" if I wasn't emotionally connected.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Both.. but sex would be good


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

madaboutlove said:


> More than 18 months for me and while I am looking forward to sex again, I definitely need there to be a connection. I want someone who makes me feel like a woman again, all the romance and compliments and hand holding all over again just like when I was younger. Although sometimes I do think I should just pick up a guy (maybe even a younger one) and just get it done with. I only have been with one man, my H, so this will be a very new experience


I _think_ this is where I'm at, too, except it's been 14 months for me. I would like that connection first. I just don't have much hope. I married STBXH when I was almost 36, met when I was 32. I was surprised when I fell in love then. I guess it could happen again. I just don't know if I should wait for it, or try just going out there and see how I feel about it. 

Oh, and I definitely recommend younger guys.  I'm having a hard time looking at the dating sites and even picking someone my own age, LOL. I think being with a younger man all these years, plus working in a job around a lot of young people makes it hard for me to remember my true chronological age. I look at the guys who are contacting me and I think "Yikes, they're old!" :rofl:


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Mamatomany said:


> Add talking to her late into the night when apart, texting sweet msgs through the day, cooking dinner together ... I could go on... I have recently met a romantic person and wow...I forgot what it use to be like!


Do tell, Mama!!


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Mamatomany said:


> Traggy you're awfully cute I bet you could get some in a heartbeat


Yeah, but this damn moral fiber of mine won't allow it. The day those papers are signed though...... oh man.

:lol:


----------

